# LADY LILLIAN perfume bottle?



## vintagemaui (Sep 22, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows anything about this company, or it's bottles.  I've searched all over the net with little luck.  I have a teeny tiny (depression era?) perfume bottle with diamond cut glass.  Does this ring a bell to anyone?


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 22, 2010)

welcome to the forum...i don't collect that type of bottle...but i believe that a picture would help with any id. on the bottle ..good luck


----------



## vintagemaui (Sep 22, 2010)

heres a picture! thanks for the welcome


----------



## vintagemaui (Sep 22, 2010)

picture of the bottom


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 23, 2010)

Aloha Lauren,

 Welcome to A-BN, and thanks for bringing this Deco darling. You're right about there being scant information on the ole www.

 "Lady Lillian   USA   Established in San Francisco in 1875; created a fragrance for City of Paris" From Perfume Intelligence.

 The City of Paris was a wonderful pioneer San Francisco department store that was originally The City of Paris Dry Goods Company in 1850. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 "The 'Lady Lil' has a lovely ART DECO bakelite cap that has "LADY LILLIAN" molded into the bakelite along with varying sized diamond patterns too. This pattern carries through to 3 sides of the bottle. This is in excellent condition too & measures 1 7/8" (h) x 3/4" (w) x 5/8" (d)." From.

 I believe they also made other cosmetic items. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "5) tiny 7/8" tin for Lady Lillian nail white" From.









 "Art Deco Box by Lady Lillian 

 I believe this once held perfume : ) Measures 6 1/3â€ long by 6â€ wide by 1.75â€ tall.  Hard black plastic with no lining." From.

 There's an atomizer Lady Lillian at a certain electronic auction place.

 I'm wondering if the "Lady Lillian" in question is named for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the lovely Lillian Russell.


----------



## vintagemaui (Sep 23, 2010)

FANTASTIC! thank you for digging up that info, i'm happy to know more about it and see other LL bottles as well


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 23, 2010)

VERY NICE BOTTLE,,AND HISTORY..NOW THE SEARCH FOR A CAP..???


----------



## madman (Sep 23, 2010)

hey surfaceone, really like the deco perfumes thanks for sharing, also enjoy the vintage photographs you post,


----------



## vintagemaui (Sep 24, 2010)

> VERY NICE BOTTLE,,AND HISTORY..NOW THE SEARCH FOR A CAP..???


VERY NICE BOTTLE,,AND HISTORY..NOW THE SEARCH FOR A CAP..???                                              

 ahhh. i WISH i could find the cap. unfortunately it musta got seperated from the bottle either pre-dump or the people who previously dug the site before me threw it around uncerimoniously, in which case i'll never find it


----------



## rsfdiver (Jun 10, 2011)

I just found a LL bottle roaming around in my yard. I noticed what looked like old glass surfacing through erosion in my lawn and saw the bottle. Took me a minute or two to find this site.
 The top isn't screw type and has a chunk out of it.
 Now to find Jean Lafitte's treasure...


----------



## rsfdiver (Jun 10, 2011)

trying to post pic


----------



## rsfdiver (Jun 10, 2011)

pic I think


----------



## rsfdiver (Jun 10, 2011)

chunk missing


----------



## Rebecque (May 28, 2019)

*Lady Lillian perfume bottle from San Francisco circa 1875*

I found a Lady Lillian perfume bottle (sans cap) today in my backyard (Bellingham, Washington) when I was digging a hole to plant a shrub. After researching online, it doesn't appear to have much value, but it's still a very precious find!


----------

